# Just saw "Death Proof"....



## Loomer (Jun 5, 2007)

...and man... 

It was... well...

BORING! 
I never in a million years thought Quentin Tarantino would make a movie that didn't keep me entertained, but it happened. It just wasn't all that good, it was just decent. 

In all fairness, the film is more of a genre exercise than anything, but I was hoping this movie would have more of that special something Tarantino does, but it didn't. I hope he just sticks to doing his own thing, the next time around.
Maybe I would have gotten more out of it, if I had actually grown up with the films it pays tribute to, so therefore I guess that European audiences won't "get" this movie at all. 
If only it actually had a plot..

On the bright side, some of the chicks are downright sizzling!



I can't wait to see "Planet Terror" though. You can't go wrong with a big ol' gory Zombie Holocaust


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 5, 2007)

Meh, I was alot more engaged in Death Proof then I was Planet Terror.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 5, 2007)

Well. The TRAILER for Planet Terror kicked ass  

We get the two flicks separately in Europe, which is just stupid. The Double feature would own so hard..


----------



## sakeido (Jun 5, 2007)

I saw the full feature here in Canada. The fake trailers and Planet Terror were awesome, because they were what I wanted to see - hilariously over the top grindhouse movies. Death Proof was absolutely horrendous. It was bullshit! He wasn't paying homage to any genre, because a grindhouse movie did not feature about 80 minutes of gossiping with only four people dying in the whole thing. Planet Terror thouugh - now THAT was a good movie.


----------



## T_money419 (Jun 10, 2007)

Planet terror was some of the most fun I've had at a theatre in so long! Everyone in the theatre was screaming and gettin grossed out by all the sick shit(something outragously disgusting happens every ten minutes) and I was just laughing my ass off.
Fergie was fuckin hot too. Until, well you'll see


----------



## GuitarG2 (Apr 14, 2008)

I liked Death Proof.


----------



## SevenDeadly (Apr 14, 2008)

I liked them both, but as you mentioned, seen in theater back to back was the way it should be.


----------



## Benzesp (Apr 14, 2008)

I saw Grind House the first day it was out in Toronto, me and my friend were walking around downtown and just happend to catch it. I really enjoyed both films, I liked Death Proof but maybe I have a little bias because it was shot in my home town.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 14, 2008)

I didn't like "Death Proof" or "Planet Terror".

IMHO I don't think Tarantino will ever better "Reservoir Dogs" which is an absolutely amazing film. But I hope he proves me wrong


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 14, 2008)

I liked them both, the car chase was awesome...but I agree with Sakeido in regards to Death Proof as a Grindhouse movie.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 14, 2008)

I've lost faith in Tarentino since the Desperado series and Pulp Fiction. The Kill Bill films were utter tripe in my opinion so I actually didn't bother going to see this and I'm not surprised you didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm not a fan of Tarantino in general (I feel all the best lines and scenes from his films are generally just something he's copied) but I actually quite enjoyed Death Proof. While a lot of it was waffle without direction, when the first got going, it was absolutely terrific. Mixed bag really, but I liked it on the whole.


----------



## Naren (Apr 15, 2008)

I've seen both Death Proof and Planet Terror. 

I thought Planet Terror was a better film because it had a more interesting plot, was a lot funnier in its own ridiculous way, and so on.

Death Proof was 2 seperate stories, only connected by the dude with the car, which I thought really brought the film down. I didn't think it was a horrible film, but not a great film either. My final verdict? Planet Terror: decent movie with a few funny parts. Death Proof: A so-so movie in every way.


----------



## Ancestor (May 3, 2008)

I liked both movies. Maybe if I'd had preconceptions I wouldn't have. Deathproof was a good movie for me because of the character development and that hot goyls.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 3, 2008)

Planet terror was pretty good, not fantastically amazing. Would have been better at the cinemas but they NEVER PLAYED IT HERE. Instead they played the worse of the two movies which was Death Proof, probably just because Tarentino is a bigger name to put on the posters.

Death Proof was pretty mediocre but I didn't find it terrible. I heard the car chase at the end was one of the best ever filmed and I was really dissapointed. It may have been one of the most technicall chase scenes ever filmed but give me Blues Brothers any day of the week. Another big reason I didn't enjoy death proof was beacause I hated the characters. And i'm getting pretty tierd of tarantinos dialog, it makes every character sound exactly the same.

But I have to give massive props to Kurt Russell for the scene where he breaks down after getting shot. That was pure genius and had me laughing more than I have at a film for a long time.


----------



## Trespass (May 3, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> But I have to give massive props to Kurt Russell for the scene where he breaks down after getting shot. That was pure genius and had me laughing more than I have at a film for a long time.



Brilliant! The alcohol!


----------



## Vince (May 3, 2008)

I loved Death Proof & Planet Terror. I also thought Res. Dogs, Pulp Fiction and the Kill Bill movies were outstanding.

Tarrantino is like Kevin Smith to me. I love just about everything he's done.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 3, 2008)

I really disliked Death Proof. I however have a hankering to see Machete


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 3, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I really disliked Death Proof. I however have a hankering to see Machete



 100% Machete looks the muts nuts


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 3, 2008)

They fucked with the wrong Mexican. [/Movie voice]


----------

